# One last portrait and one last struggle



## Coccinelle

This is the last one of the 4 commissioned portraits i am working on. This little girl has gone through 1 million stages before I realized maybe the initial drawing of the head tilt was all the way wrong. And now here i am, so tired and fed up, needing a few words of wisdom (encouragements? Advices ?).. Go ahead. How can I correct it with the least effort possible? (bad aching scoliosis)


----------



## Desdichado

For what it's worth and if you don't want to make major changes, Coccinelle, try changing the angles of just the hair parting and the girl's nose and just shave a little off the right cheek (left as you look at it) and the chin beneath it. It's a very nice attempt and remember it's a painting not a photograph and needs to include something of the artist (you). Don't be disheartened, it's very good. 

Jim.


----------



## just

Here we go again. You are asking for help when none is needed. Yes, the angle is off a little but nothing short of starting over can correct that. The painting is fine.


----------



## Coccinelle

@Just you seem upset that I am asking for help? If I didn't feel that I needed an outsider's eye, I wouldn't ask for it. But I expect the outsider's eye to be a little more welcoming. Anyway, note taken, will try not to bother the forum for so little.


----------



## Coccinelle

Desdichado said:


> For what it's worth and if you don't want to make major changes, Coccinelle, try changing the angles of just the hair parting and the girl's nose and just shave a little off the right cheek (left as you look at it) and the chin beneath it. It's a very nice attempt and remember it's a painting not a photograph and needs to include something of the artist (you). Don't be disheartened, it's very good.
> 
> Jim.


Thank you. I will make the necessary adjustments and hope will like it a bit more.


----------



## Susan Mulno

You can ask for help/opinions all you wish! I won't speak for Just but I see what he said as a compliment not a deterrent. 

I love the work you did! The angle isn't perfect but it is a great likeness! That is what you needed!


----------



## Coccinelle

Oh I am sorry if I misunderstood Mr Just's message. I knew there was something not working in the portrait and every time I correct one thing I mess out others.. and the clients are rather picky and expect a professional work. This is why I am stressed out. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Desdichado

To be honest, on a second look, it's fine and I wouldn't really change anything. If your clients want perfection why not just use a photographer? Painting isn't about perfect reproduction, but depicting what you see as an artist. I'm not that much of a fan of portaits at best as they're all posed anyway, but if the artist can't be individual and has to follow a pattern, why bother? Rembrandt or Constable would have totally different perspectives than Turner, Monet or Van Gogh, who's to say any of them are wrong? Just do your best and say, that's it. Just my view.


----------



## just

Coccinelle said:


> @Just you seem upset that I am asking for help? If I didn't feel that I needed an outsider's eye, I wouldn't ask for it. But I expect the outsider's eye to be a little more welcoming. Anyway, note taken, will try not to bother the forum for so little.


Upset isn't what I was trying to convey. You do need to have more confidence in your art. No it doesn't look exactly like the photo. It is an unmistakable likeness done in your distinctive style. You should embrace your style and stop shooting for a photocopy. ,please keep posting. Your work is great.


----------



## bbbaldie

just is...complicated. But you most certainly want to listen to what he has to say. Don't expect it to be wrapped in flowers and butterflies.

Did I get that right, just?  Hope you're having a great day.


----------



## just

bbbaldie said:


> just is...complicated. But you most certainly want to listen to what he has to say. Don't expect it to be wrapped in flowers and butterflies.
> 
> Did I get that right, just?  Hope you're having a great day.


I do have problems with language especially the language of diplomacy.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

just said:


> I do have problems with language


I concur


----------



## just

Before you burn me alive, read http://www.pdf.org/en/speech_problems_pd


----------



## Susan Mulno

just said:


> I do have problems with language especially the language of diplomacy.


How diplomatic! :biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno

just said:


> Before you burn me alive, read http://www.pdf.org/en/speech_problems_pd


This is a great article Just. Personally I knew a lot of this from past experiences. I suggest this as a must read for everyone here and elsewhere, I will been sharing this in many places.


----------



## bbbaldie

My father-in-law is struggling with Parkinson's. It's amazing how many aspects of one's life it affects. My hat's off to ya, just, for dealing with it as well as you are, while still being able to offer pithy, effective critiquing.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

just said:


> Before you burn me alive, read http://www.pdf.org/en/speech_problems_pd


I didn't know you had Parkinson's!
right change of plan quick everyone smother Just' with hugs and snuggles lol


----------



## Susan Mulno

meli said:


> I didn't know you had Parkinson's!
> right change of plan quick everyone smother Just' with hugs and snuggles lol


I'm in! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mel_Robertson

That Must cheer you up @just - 2 beautiful women wanting to hug and snuggle you lol


----------



## just

Yes, but I'm happy that my wife has me to herself.


----------



## Susan Mulno

just said:


> Yes, but I'm happy that my wife has me to herself.


You're safe Just, my husband enjoys having me all to himself too! :biggrin: so, platonic, cosmic hugs!


----------



## just

Thanks Susan. Now let's go back to the topic. Great job @Coccinelle.


----------



## Rvrartst

I just joined the forum, so I'm just now looking at the portrait. Here are a couple things I noticed:

1. Her forehead looks a bit too tall, easily fixed by bringing the hairline down just a bit.
2. This one is more important, I think. Look closely at the area around your left side (her right side) of the mouth and chin. There is a rather deep shadow on your painting running from the nose to the corner of the mouth, and a rather sharp line from the corner of the mouth down toward the chin. Even though those shadows are there in the photo, they are not as prominent as you have painted them, and this is a young girl, whose face needs to look young and soft. Those strong, sharp shadows detract from the feeling of youth and softness. I think they need to be lightened, so that they aren't as prominent. In fact, you might need to soften and lighten the shadows beneath the eyes, as well.

This is a nice painting, and as others have said, there's not a lot wrong with it. I'm just pointing out what struck me about making the little girl look as much like a little girl as possible.


----------

